# new tang aquarium 30x24x24



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, the time has come for me to a start a new build. The tank arrived on friday and i have most of the equipment in place.
my equipment list so far is as follows, any advice is welcomed

so the tank size is, 30x24x24- made of opti glass

- eheim 2217-for bio filtration with 4 liters of sera siporax
- eheim 2215- mechanical filtration, carbon if required
- movement will be provided by a single vortech mp10
- tmc v2 auto top up system
- tmc uv filter- only when required
- lighting is giesemann teszla
- 2 x 100w heaters

does this list sound ok?

fish stocking list - haven't decided yet

ill get some pics up tonight

its the first time *** done a custom tank, so please give me some pointers!


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

what fish you gonna be putting in it?


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

not decided yet, but thinking about some shell dwellers and pair of calvus.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

I run a similar size tank,tho not as high or wide,got three gold occies in it,the occies spawned the weekend ,but the fry appear to have been eaten this last couple of days,a pair of W/C Gold head comps ,and a pair,the female is holding at the mo,of callochromis,look forward to seeing some pics later


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

hi all,

as promised few photos attached. Im quiet happy with end result, but waiting for you comments.


with night light only


light and some equipment


rock


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice looking set up ,just needs a few fish, pity you dont live closer *** got multis and julie fry to rehome


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

thats what im looking for, someone who selling tanganyikan cichlids


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

have a look on aquarist classified or the BCA site,gotta be some near you,depends what you have decided to stock it with


----------



## lester001uk (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all, that is how the tank looks after being cycled for 8 weeks. Still no fishes but all water parameters are perfect so thinking of ordering some.


----------

